# Rubik's Stairs (Rubik's cube falls down the stairs and solves hisself).



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,,

I made with a friend, Daniel Kiggen, a video where the cube falls down the stairs and is solved.
Watch the video:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaTUkd948JM

Subscribe and see also his channels:
therealdustyx and VetWeinigComedy.

I hope you enjoy.

Greetings Mathijs and Daniel.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, that's pretty good.


----------



## Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol, nice it's well made, good job .


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2011)

haha that's cute. I like the play with the camera angles, nice job!

Though your facial expressions were a bit blank, you could've cried out "OH **** MY CUBE!!!" when it was falling...


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not an actor, Daniel (who has filmed) is learning for cameraman.
If I don't know him, I don't made it.
I find it a good video.


----------



## Logan (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought that this was just gunna be another crappy stop-motion solve. Turns out I was wrong. Well done!

Also, when I first saw you, I thought you looked a bit like Charlie (from charlie and the chocolate family (not the old one)) and Feliks, mixed together.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, more people see I'm looking at Feliks, I hope I just as quickly as Feliks.
I hope you understand, it bad English...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 4, 2011)

So clumsy ...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2011)

Heh that was kinda cool


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Cute


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 4, 2011)

good video, I lol'd at the end


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 
If you like it subscribe and rate and add it to you favorites.
And tell it you friends.
I hope I get finally a video where a lot of people watching.


----------



## Enter (Jul 5, 2011)

aha that happened to me once  
nice video!


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

Godmil said:


> ok, that's pretty good.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30345-Possible-Scottish-cube-meetup


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Enter said:


> aha that happened to me once
> nice video!


 
Thanks, I hope more people like it as you and other people and tell hit here friends.


----------



## Mal (Jul 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed this! As soon as I see my friends I'm gonna show them this!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 7, 2011)

This has happened to me too, more or less. But only 5 faces were solved, the yellow face was still scrambled.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> This has happened to me too, more or less. But only 5 faces were solved, the yellow face was still scrambled.


 
hahaha


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 7, 2011)

Lols... The video was... Ok.
But yeah good work anyway =P.

Haha b4p4076, nice one =].


----------



## Jlvs2run (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice video! I sent it to my friend.


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice 3 year bump there.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 3, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Nice 3 year bump there.



*4 year.

Although it is a good video. Glad to see it.


----------

